# Smartphone IMEI Tracking



## jat450 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi all,

I work in an electronics store and today, my workmate was discussing the concept of IMEI tracking for stolen/lost smartphones and the like. I just wanted to find out, just for my own knowledge (I like knowing how things work, so sue me, I'm an engineer ), to what extent can IMEI tracking be used? I sort of threw up a few scenarios and we were a bit stumped. For instance:

1 - Would IMEI/GPS tracking for a stolen phone work if the thief went to another country?

2 - What if you had a smartphone but you didn't have a data plan? (i.e. the phone was unlocked and you used an old sim, not containing a data plan) Could the tracking system still be used?

3 - Does tracking still work if the phone is turned off?

4 - From what I understand, telecommunication companies work with the authorities for tracking in cases of theft. What if the phone was unlocked and the thief used their old SIM card? Could the telco that the thief is currently with identify and still track the phone? And, furthermore, what if the thief did not have a data plan?

5 - Do the phone manufacturers have anything to do with the IMEI tracking?

Just wanted to find out more information. Who knows? Knock on wood but I hope I never lose my phone. Thanks in advance. ^_^


----------

